# Astina 1000m Divers



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Astina 1000m Review by Phil :

Hi all, I also bought an Astina 1000mtr from Roy, an am also delighted with the quality of a bargain watch.










Balances nicely on the HRV for the photo. The supplied strap, good quality but too long for my small wrists and every day use replaced with Roy's 22mm Flieger which fits inside the shrouded bars. The 60 click sprung diamond knurled edge bezel moves smoothly and aligns well with dial indicies.










The polished and satin case back finished with an expected design










(part one of two)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Astina cont. (2/2)

Protected screw-down crown at 4 ish, HRV at 9.

Good lume (UV enhanced at taken in daylight)










Sorry if this is too long,

final shot with some friends










Hope this helps

Phil


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Comments By Wardy :

I bought a yellow dial 1000m Astina. The short review is "amazing quality for the money"!

I'll try and post some pics and more detail at the weekend, but I find it extremely comfortable on my 7.5" inch wrist, case is very solid with a medium brushed effect. Bezel has very positive clicks and is easy to turn. Love both crowns. Strap is medium/soft and is more then a match for any of the seiko rubber straps I have about the place. Second hand lines up exactly with the markers on mine too!

My only slightly negative comment is that the rubber strap is enormously long! Yes I know it's to go over a wet suit but for my everyday type wear I ended up cutting mine as there was just so much of it.

I'm sure that should you buy one you won't be disappointed.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Great photos and a concise review of a nice looking watch.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Great looking watch - I'm seriously tempted


----------



## equis (Mar 8, 2008)

pauluspaolo said:


> Great looking watch - I'm seriously tempted


nice lume


----------

